# Need a gaming headset



## Romulanman (Sep 3, 2020)

So I just bought Warzone for PS4 and I need a headset. Never played or had one before. Shit looks hella fun tho. I was looking at this one HyperXCloud

I didn't really want to spend more than $100. Anyone have any suggestions/opinions?


----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 3, 2020)

Romulanman said:


> So I just bought Warzone for PS4 and I need a headset. Never played or had one before. Shit looks hella fun tho. I was looking at this one HyperXCloud
> 
> I didn't really want to spend more than $100. Anyone have any suggestions/opinions?


I just pre-ordered the logitech g733 headset. Its suppose to be the best mid range head set out there.


----------



## 1twothree (Sep 3, 2020)

I own a pair of afterglow ag9 headset for ps4 doing great for me less than $100


----------



## Romulanman (Feb 23, 2021)

I just bought the Steel Series Arctis 1 headset for $53. I decided to go a little cheaper and we'll see if that ends up fucking me over in the long run.


----------



## Eugenios (Feb 23, 2021)

Mac-10 for close range, DMR for long range.


----------



## Romulanman (Feb 23, 2021)

Eugenios said:


> Mac-10 for close range, DMR for long range.


I'll agree with the Mac10 its nutz but I hate that fuckin DMR. I need fully auto. I've been messin with a M91 and MP5 for now. Its pretty fun at long-med range.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 24, 2021)

A used pair of these mind blowing headphones here. On a PC with high end sound card is reality. 









Razer's Tiamat Headset Uses 10 Drivers To Produce 7.1 Sound


Very few headsets out there are "true" surround sound. Most are traditional stereo headphones with "virtual surround sound" — a process that adds depth and directionality, but delivers it through two speakers. Headphones like Tritton's and Psyko's actually use multiple drivers to simulate being...




techcrunch.com


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 24, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> A used pair of these mind blowing headphones here. On a PC with high end sound card is reality.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The old PS3 wireless were outstanding for Battlefield 4. And really good chat. Bet you can find them for cheap now days. I'm an old audiophile. Buy headsets for accuracy. And I'm a frugal bastard.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Feb 24, 2021)

I've been a Razer fanboy for a long time so I use the Kraken.


----------



## Eastownclan (Feb 28, 2021)

Kalebaiden said:


> I've been a Razer fanboy for a long time so I use the Kraken.


I use the Razer Kraken Pro wired version. It is the best headset I have used, but my wife hates it. Apparently I don’t respond when she says something to me and I’m wearing my headset. I don’t see the problem.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Feb 28, 2021)

Eastownclan said:


> I use the Razer Kraken Pro wired version. It is the best headset I have used, but my wife hates it. Apparently I don’t respond when she says something to me and I’m wearing my headset. I don’t see the problem.


I use he Widow keyboard, the Naga mouse and I'm on my second Kraken headset. My original lime green Kraken had the same issue that your wife had and it was a stupid obscure setting that finally let my old roomy use the headset right.

We figured that out the day he bought his own headset.


----------



## Romulanman (Feb 28, 2021)

So far this Arctis 1 is pretty decent. I can actually get competitive in close range and indoor combat now from directional hearing lol. They fit really well too. Very comfy for what was a embarrassingly long session of Warzone Friday night.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 3, 2021)

Turtle Beach


----------



## shroomhaze (Mar 5, 2021)

If I were you I would not buy gaming headsets, invest in real headphones from reliable audio companies. You can also use them to listen to music and enjoy albums you love with the quality. Also I know Sennheiser has 'gaming headsets that are actually quality both audio and mic so maybe look into those? I wouldnt spen money on Logitech, Razer bla bla. Although Hyperx Cloud series is as good as gaming headsets get if you are shopping from gaming brands.
edit; just realised shopping for ps4 nevermind lol Turtle Beach for purposes like those I hear are populer I dont know tho good luck


----------



## GarPil12 (Apr 21, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> I just bought the Steel Series Arctis 1 headset for $53. I decided to go a little cheaper and we'll see if that ends up fucking me over in the long run.


Oh yeah, I'm crazy about Steel Series appliances, too. In fact, I think the Steel Series is totally worth the price.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 21, 2021)

GarPil12 said:


> Oh yeah, I'm crazy about Steel Series appliances, too. In fact, I think the Steel Series is totally worth the price.


Wireless???


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 21, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> Wireless???


Mine aren't. That version was like $25 more and I sit right in front of the TV anyway.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 21, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> Mine aren't. That version was like $25 more and I sit right in front of the TV anyway.


I might have to pay it,the wire gets in the way sometimes


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 21, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> I might have to pay it,the wire gets in the way sometimes


Only time I noticed is when would jump up outta my chair to go piss before the next Warzone plunder match was loading up lol


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 21, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> Only time I noticed is when would jump up outta my chair to go piss before the next Warzone plunder match was loading up lol


Yeah exactly!!! I move around a lot so wireless would be the way for me to go


----------

